# Common Grounds/Neutrals



## Cabot (Jan 18, 2016)

I have two portables, 1 for the needed circuits in the house and 1 that I plan on powering my AC unit during the summer months. I have all my needed circuits connected to an 6 circuit man x-fer switch. For the AC, I have installed a sub panel (AC will be the only circuit) and am currently powering from the main panel under normal power. I plan on wiring an outside L4-30 for connection to the sub panel (with a disconnect) for my second generator. My question is do I need to disconnect the neutral/ground at the sub panel that is connected to my main when the generator is connected? That way if both generators are connected/running they are not sharing neutrals.

TYVM!!


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Cabot said:


> I have two portables, 1 for the needed circuits in the house and 1 that I plan on powering my AC unit during the summer months. I have all my needed circuits connected to an 6 circuit man x-fer switch. For the AC, I have installed a sub panel (AC will be the only circuit) and am currently powering from the main panel under normal power. I plan on wiring an outside L4-30 for connection to the sub panel (with a disconnect) for my second generator. My question is do I need to disconnect the neutral/ground at the sub panel that is connected to my main when the generator is connected? That way if both generators are connected/running they are not sharing neutrals.
> 
> TYVM!!


Do not install a sub-feed panel, instead install a plug system on the A/C line that will also plug into the gen. DO NOT hook the neutrals of BOTH units into the same common lines of the home.


----------

